# Deer Photos-Smithville



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Taken this morning. My best yet I think.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Man, those are great! I really like the ones of the Deer jumping the fence. Those are priceless!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the second one. It looks like a good candidate for the Wire worm photoshop plugin. Make those barbed wire strands disappear! 
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> I like the second one. It looks like a good candidate for the Wire worm photoshop plugin. Make those barbed wire strands disappear!
> Mike


Oh, yeah I know what you mean. That's ok though. I got a bunch of her without the barbed wire. I'm good.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that at you and your hubbys place? Very nice shots Sandy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> Is that at you and your hubbys place? Very nice shots Sandy.


That would be "OUR" place. We bought it shortly after Hurricane Rita. After that nightmare we wanted a place to go for evacuations or just to relax. It was wake up call when you have three horses and no where to take them. Now we have 11 acres to play on.
After last year's get away from IKE we knew we made the right decision. Now property is three times as much in that area.

Here it is looking down the hill on our place. That is Heidi our GS. Lots of deer out there. That is what I like.


----------



## jeffsays (Jul 27, 2009)

hi great pics.i liked second one.but what happened with Deer in fifth pic..???


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Sandy is the pic with the GS a current pic? If so it appears you have been getting some rain ,some other places to the west look really dry and brown.The old doe in the 2nd pic is kinda poor,does she have a couple of fawns chasing her?

I wish I had a hurricane hideout,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job Sandy, you did get a good rain last week. COOP


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> Sandy is the pic with the GS a current pic? If so it appears you have been getting some rain ,some other places to the west look really dry and brown.The old doe in the 2nd pic is kinda poor,does she have a couple of fawns chasing her?
> 
> I wish I had a hurricane hideout,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> dick


Dick, she has two babies nursing off of her. The babies were left in the woods while she was getting her morning fill of grass.
I didn't get any pics of the babies but I did see them. They were really cute.

Here is picture that shows what it really looks like as far as how dry it is.
The little rain they had made some grass grow but really it was brown and dead.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

jeffsays said:


> hi great pics.i liked second one.but what happened with Deer in fifth pic..???


Her head got blocked. Yeah too bad it wasn't in the photo. Nothing I could do about that one. It was cool to get her in flight I think.

She cleared it and this is her after she made it over.


----------



## jeffsays (Jul 27, 2009)

ya no doubt it's great...:walkingsm


----------

